
Ask HN: Is anyone interested in a service to automatically colorise b&w photos? - colorization
This project is an attempt to use modern deep learning techniques to automatically colorize black and white photos. You will be able to upload your photos to colorize or use our simple API.
======
brudgers
This is the sort of project where it might be better to gauge interest with a
small prototype than a question. I mean at first blush it sounds interesting.
But then I realized that almost all of the black and white prints I have were
deliberately shot in black and white. So I realized that my primary interest
would be in passing intellectual curiosity to see the results of the algorithm
and not so much as a service I would use to accomplish some other purpose.

Good luck.

------
sguertl
It would be fun to see some 100 year old pictures colorized, I would
definitely use it

------
herbst
sounds interesting. I have no use for it, but i would definitely have fun
trying to make it fail :)

